# Scope bases/ mounts



## skeeter (Mar 16, 2010)

Last year I bought my first rifle. It is a savage model 10FP short action in .308 win. I am extremely happy with it. It is probably the most accurate rifle I have ever shot with groups touching at 300 off of a bi-pod and bean bag. I was looking at trying F-Class, but I don't have enough adjustment with the scope. I need about 7 MOA to reach the 1000 yard line. I have been looking around for 20 MOA bases or rings, but the problem is I can't find any for the savage round action... I would prefer a single piece base with 20 MOA of cant since the rings can put pressure on the scope. Anyone have a suggestion?:confused:


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 17, 2010)

skeeter said:


> Anyone have a suggestion?:confused:



Trade it for a Remington?  sorry, ;)

I'll ask a work on Thursday to see if any of my co-workrs have a source.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 17, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Trade it for a Remington?  sorry, ;)
> 
> I'll ask a work on Thursday to see if any of my co-workrs have a source.


I appreciate it! I’ll stick with the savage;)… although Remington is easier to customize.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 17, 2010)

Didn't we just have a thread on this topic ???   I believe we did. 

Raised 20MOA Pic rail base mounts ???....................


----------



## skeeter (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahh.... I'm sorry... I should have put this in the other thread!:doh:
 I don't think I can use a Pic rail... I don't think it will allow me to load the rifle. Unless they make them with a cut away section above the bolt.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm honestly not familiar with your rifle, so it may not be an option.  Just funny how the same subject matter came up in the last couple of day's. 


It's all good.


----------



## Frisco (Mar 17, 2010)

Your kidding me skeet..  you can't Kentucky windage 1000 yards?   ..and you call yourself a marksman. . psshh

This work Borther?




> 5 stars                                                                                                                                                      J H of SA, TX
> Date posted: 6/20/2009
> Fits my new Savage 10FP perfect. Finish and overall quality are excellent. All 4 mounting screw were the correct length. Take the money you save and buy ammo.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 17, 2010)

That might be what I need! It sure beats paying out the rear for the bases I saw in Sinclair!


----------

